# More CZ-itis



## hcaroselli (Feb 15, 2016)

I think I am becoming a CZ fan boy, well OK CZ fan senior citizen. I have 2 CZ rifles, a 9mm pistol and a .45 pistol. Now I am considering a CZ 83; .380. From what I see on the interwebz I am not sure if they are still being made or imported. I don't have to have a new one but it would be nice. Otherwise I have never purchased a gun from one of the online sites. Are they reliable? Is the process complex? What is a fair price for a used one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I read they quit making the CZ 83 a few years ago but I saw some used ones on Gunbroker starting from $235 & up.


----------

